# Stanwell Featherweight 107 (black sandblast)



## rwbenjey (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey there! My Stanwell arrived yesterday, so I thought I would post a few pics : ) It's a pretty awesome pipe (size-wise, it's close to a Dunhill 3).


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Great looking pipe! Would it be possible to post a pic with a lighter or tobacco tin to give some size perspective?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks good!!

If you could, put up a post in the new piper fish to introduce yourself. We'd like to get to know you!


----------



## rwbenjey (Jan 19, 2012)

Nick S. said:


> Great looking pipe! Would it be possible to post a pic with a lighter or tobacco tin to give some size perspective?


Sure! I'll post another pic tonight with my lighter and a quarter.



Hannibal said:


> Looks good!!
> 
> If you could, put up a post in the new piper fish to introduce yourself. We'd like to get to know you!


Thanks! I will do so : )


----------



## rwbenjey (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is another image to show some scale:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, that's gorgeous!


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I like it, enjoy! Stanwell, in my opinion, is one superior option when it comes to good smoking pipes that can be had at reasonable prices. In particular, they tend to have better drilling and a better draw than most pipes in the price range. The featherweights are great - I have one and want to get more. Really great clenching pipes for a quick smoke - I'm thinking about building a 5 day set of them for my daily drive to/from work, which isn't long, so a 30-40 minute pipe is perfect for 1/2 bowl on the way to and finish it on the way back.


----------

